# Thrall Servitors?



## geneticdeviant (Sep 17, 2009)

I was looking in the Space Wolves codex and noticed an Iron Priest can take three Thrall Servitors.

What exactly are Thrall Servitors and what do they look like?

How would you best model these? Do they come with the Iron Priest new?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

As far as I am concerned they are "normal" servitors, but I can be wrong, as I am not the biggest Space Wolf fluff guy in here...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

well their servitors...with wolfy bits I just put a wolf pelt on mine and call em good


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

They're normal servitors, but some are made from space wolves who've gotten their comrades killed. So mostly normal servitor models but maybe a few conversions from space wolf heads, bionics, and catachan legs/arms?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

hungryugolino said:


> They're normal servitors, but some are made from space wolves who've gotten their comrades killed. So mostly normal servitor models but maybe a few conversions from space wolf heads, bionics, and catachan legs/arms?


wha- wait...they aren't SW


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

No they are iron priest initiates who failed in the Iron Gauntlet, and Thrall-dom was the price for failing.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

"not all of the sagas of the space wolves end in glory"

that paragraph mentions that the younger wolves can end up as servitors if they screw up really badly.


----------

